

Rand Paul hires Ted Cruz's digital guru - randomname2
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/11/18/politics/rand-paul-digital/

======
bediger4000
This makes so much sense in one of two ways:

1\. Paul hired this Harris dude away from Ted Cruz to keep Harris from
advising Cruz to make any more horrible mistakes like this "Net Neutrality is
Obamacare for the Internet".

2\. Cruz' "Net Neutrality is Obamacare for the Internet" so horrified Harris
that he took the first sensible offer he could find.

I'd like to think it's #2, but you never really know about bolitical types.

